# Another few fosters looking for new homes...



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

Hello all! It's that time again! Two of my Chihuahua fosters are ready for new homes. If any one is interested, please contact me. And feel free to pass on the info to any one who might be interested. I am willing to travel (within reason) to meet up with an adopter. We are located in south Florida.

First is Gregory.
Age: Approximately 3 years old
Weight: 9 pounds
Neutered, microchipped, current on heart worm prevention

Gregory is a super social boy who gets along well with all dogs. He needs a family or single person who is active and loves to spend time with him… Walks, the dog park, hiking, running around the yard – its all fun for Gregory!
Gregory originally came to me as a “medical foster” because he was displaying neurological abnormalities when he was found. It is believed that he had distemper as a puppy. However, after a few months of good nutrition and some exercise, Gregory proved that there is nothing wrong with him at all! The only reminder he has of his previous life is his tongue – it is always sticking out of the left side of his mouth!
Gregory is not 100% house broken. He defecates outside but needs a bellyband when indoors. I do believe, however, that with individual training and consistency, he will learn to go outside only (he was 100% house broken when he arrived at my house - unfortunately, I have a chronic "marker" who reversed a bit of Gregory's training).





Second is Dolly Moo (aka Moo Moo)
Age: Approximately 6 years old
Weight: 2.5 pounds
Spayed, microchipped, UTD on heart worm prevention

Dolly Moo is a petite little girl. However, she has the typical "larger than life" personality. She loves to "smile" when she gets excited! Moo has bilateral patella luxation (grade 3/4). Also, she needs her teeth cleaned (which will be performed with my vet prior to adoption).
She loves to groom the other dogs. She is almost completely pad trained but still loves to go outside with the "big" dogs.
Dolly Moo came to me through my job. She was found lying in someone's front yard. She barely weighed 1.5 pounds and was missing a lot of fur. There was nothing to her…



But now she is much healthier!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Dolly moo is soooo precious! I sure hope these babies find homes.


----------



## chiwaamummy<3 (May 23, 2015)

I always cry when I hear stories like this ... everytime, you have done something so wonderful for these little ones I hope they find a forever home soon too!


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

These two are so cute. I hope they find forever homes soon !


----------



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your positive vibes. 🐾


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

Lovely, deserving souls. I hope, beyond hope, that they find someone to love them like they deserve to be loved.


----------



## AngelicMisfit13 (Apr 20, 2015)

I wish our humane society did fostering. I would like to foster a small dog, would also be good introduction for puppy...meeting new doggies all the time and getting used to them. Two birds, one stone.


----------



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

AngelicMisfit13 said:


> I wish our humane society did fostering. I would like to foster a small dog, would also be good introduction for puppy...meeting new doggies all the time and getting used to them. Two birds, one stone.



Fostering is definitely rewarding, but also very hard. Saying goodbye to each one is a difficult task.


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

ChiChiLove said:


> Hello all! It's that time again! Two of my Chihuahua fosters are ready for new homes. If any one is interested, please contact me. And feel free to pass on the info to any one who might be interested. I am willing to travel (within reason) to meet up with an adopter. We are located in south Florida.
> 
> Second is Dolly Moo (aka Moo Moo)
> Age: Approximately 6 years old
> ...


Hi Chichilove,
I'm very interested to get to know more about MooMoo. If you can private message me that would be great. 
Thank you
Dominique


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

I've shared their info with a couple chi lovers and will keep on.


----------



## Corona Pup (Jan 27, 2015)

Ugh! I wish I lived closer! I am all the way in California. I immediately fell in love with Gregory! He reminds me of a big Corona! They would be so cute together! Hope they find loving homes soon! You're amazing for the fostering!!!


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Did Molly Moo find her forever home yet? I do hope so, but know she's in good hands until then.


----------



## babbooska (May 15, 2015)

Awe bless you, they are sooooo cute!


----------



## Darkly_Innocent (Jun 9, 2010)

Aww, there adorable! I hope they have both found good homes!


----------

